# My First Bear



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats on an awesome bear. That one in the picture is a pig.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on a fine bear!


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great job!!!!!


----------

